# "BEE-GINNER'S" BEEKEEPING Short Course - Sept 22-24, 2016 - Central NJ



## RutgersOCPE (Feb 10, 2012)

*Bee-ginner's Beekeeping: The Basics of Apiculture Short Course
Learn how to start, maintain and care for a honey bee colony from the experts!*

*DATE:* September 22-24, 2016

*TIME:* 9:00am - 4:00pm on the 22nd and 23rd (Check in time on Day 1: 8:30am)
9:00am - 12:00pm on the 24th 

*LOCATION:* Rutgers Eco Complex
1200 Florence-Columbus Rd, Bordentown, NJ 08505

*FEE:* $225.00 to $245.00 (see website for details - includes breakfast all 3 days, lunch on days 1 & 2 only)

*REGISTER:* http://www.cpe.rutgers.edu/courses/current/ae0401ca.html

*SPONSOR:* Office of Continuing Professional Education at Rutgers, The State University of New Jersey

*DESCRIPTION:* This two and a half-day program covers the basics of apiculture by providing comprehensive information and hands-on experience to help students start, maintain and care for a honey bee colony. 

Course topics include:


Bee Biology
Bees in an Urban Setting
Disease and Mite Prevention
Hive Assembly and Management
Honey Extraction
Queen Bee Purchasing
And Much More!

This apiculture course includes *hands-on training* on a number of important topics related to beekeeping, including assembling hives and opening and examining colonies. From disease and mite prevention and hive management to honey production, this class will cover everything you need to know to further your hobby or get your business off the ground!

*CAUTION:* As you will be working around live bee colonies, please remember to wear light-colored and smooth-textured clothing, as dark-colored, textured and woolly clothing can aggravate the bees. Please refrain from using perfume or hair gel and keep jewelry to a minimum. Warmer weather means more active bees! We strongly encourage attendees to bring a beekeeping veil and/or a hat to cover your hair.


----------

